# Bob Woodward Quits WP Over Clinton emails - Wikileaks : Breaking News Report



## Mrs. M. (Nov 2, 2016)

The journalist who brought down Nixon when he broke the Watergate scandal had been trying for weeks to write about the Hillary Clinton email server revelations that came from Wikileaks according to a report yesterday by Superstation95.  Washington Post's owner Jeff Bezos blocked Bob Woodward from writing about Hilary Clinton and Wikileaks.  Mr. Woodward was the associate editor of the Washington Post.  

Yesterday Superstation 95 report:

Rumors are flying that Woodward had been trying for weeks to write about the Wikileaks revelations about Hillary Clinton and was forbidden to do so by Post Owner Jeff Bezos.  The issue apparently came to a head very recently, when Woodward allegedly _demanded_ to write about the subject.

Information gets shaky at this point.  Some people say Woodward was told no, and quit.  Others say Woodward was fired.

SuperStation95 did attempt to contact the Washington Post and use its voice dial system to leave a message for Woodward, but to our shock, the voice system told us "No match found" for the name Bob Woodward!

We tried again using his formal name, Robert Woodward, and again, the automated system responded "no match found."
CONFIRMED: Bob Woodward OUT at Washington Post!

Today Superstation 95 is confirming that the world renowned journalist Mr. Bob Woodward is no longer at the Washington Post.  This is a major breaking news story yet not a single mainstream media source is willing to report about it.  Superstation95 has a history of getting in front of breaking news stories  which has made them the target of certain fact checking sources which are in collusion with mainstream media and support Hillary Clinton.

Superstation95 reports:

*UPDATE 10:08 AM WEDNESDAY, NOV. 2 --*
We can now CONFIRM that Bob Woodward is no longer with the Washington Post.  We have asked the newspaper to make a comment for inclusion in this story, but have not (yet) received a response - and do not expect to due to the circumstances of the situation.  It appears the circumstances of Mr. Woodward's departure are not something the the Washington Post wishes for the public to know.  We will update this story with a comment from WaPo if they provide one.
CONFIRMED: Bob Woodward OUT at Washington Post!

It comes as no surprise that one of the greatest journalists of our time, Bob Woodward, has decided to walk rather than to allow himself to be blocked from writing one of the biggest stories in US history.  Amazon *CEO* Jeff Bezos is the new owner of the Washington Post and was Bob Woodward's boss.  Bezos is a Hillary Clinton supporter.  Jeff Bezos is also Hillary Clinton's partner in launching the Kindle Mobile Learning Initiative.

*Secretary Clinton to launch the Kindle Mobile Learning Initiative with Amazon CEO Jeff Bezos*
Notice to the Press

Office of the Spokesperson
Washington, DC
June 15, 2012

Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton and Amazon.com Founder and CEO Jeff Bezos will announce the global launch of the _Kindle Mobile Learning Initiative_ on June 20, 2012 at 11:00 a.m. in the Ben Franklin Room at the U.S. Department of State in Washington, D.C. This public-private partnership with Amazon.com and the U.S. government will create a global e-reader program that introduces aspects of U.S. society and culture directly to young people, students, and international audiences in new ways and expands English language learning opportunities worldwide.

Jeff Bezos | Still4Hill

It comes as no surprise that as owner of the Washington Post, Jeff Bezos did not want his investigative journalist Bob Woodward writing a story about Hillary Cinton's email server - Wikileaks scandal.  There was clearly a strong motive for Jeff Bezo to block Woodward's attempt to write a story that would blow Mrs. Clinton's presidential hopes for the White House sky high!

Bob Woodward's full biography on Google has been disabled.  It reads 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable.
http://bobwoodward.com/full-biography

Wikipedia bio on Mr. Woodward:

*Robert Upshur "Bob" Woodward* (born March 26, 1943) is an American investigative journalist and non-fiction author. He has worked for _The Washington Post_ since 1971 as a reporter and is now an associate editor of the _Post_.

While a young reporter for _The Washington Post_ in 1972, Woodward was teamed up with Carl Bernstein; the two did much of the original news reporting on the Watergate scandal. These scandals led to numerous government investigations and the eventual resignation of President Richard Nixon. The work of Woodward and Bernstein was called "maybe the single greatest reporting effort of all time" by Gene Roberts.[1]

Woodward continued to work for _The Washington Post_ after his reporting on Watergate. He has since written 18 best-selling books on American politics, 12 of which have been #1 bestsellers.

Bob Woodward - Wikipedia

There once was a time when the Washington Post was reputable (it is under different ownership now).  The former newspaper owner and Editor supported Woodward and Bernstein in 1972 for their investigative reporting about the Watergate scandals. The breaking news of Washington Post's new owner Jeff Bezos preventing one of the greatest investigative journalists in American history from reporting on the Hillarygate email server - Wikileaks story is truly disappointing.





*I have found people don't want to be told the truth. That they can figure it out.  - Bob Woodward*

Checking the Washington Post today there were no stories written by Bob Woodward and no report about his resignation.  Bob Woodward hasn't written anything for the Washington since April 5, 2016.

Washington Post: Breaking News, World, US, DC News & Analysis

Looking at Mr. Woodward's article archive for the Washington Post, his last article was written on April 5, 2016.
Bob Woodward

Interesting timing.  According to this news story Huma Abedin's interview with the FBI on April 5th, 2016 revealed an email sent on June 26, 2012 from Barack Obama, using an unnamed pseudonym, to Hillary on her private email server.

Was this the story that Bob Woodward was blocked from writing about?   It just happens to coincide with the day he wrote his last article for the Washington Post.  April 5, 2016.

White House Intervened To Suppress Hillary 'Secret Server' Scandal, Leaked Emails Reveal | Zero Hedge






_____________________________________________________________________


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 2, 2016)

You are smearing Woodward, the newspaper, the managing editor, and the owner.

None of that is true.

You are reporting made up stuff.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 2, 2016)

this is the woodward who Mrs. M. is thinking of

Channel 9’s Woodward calls it quits – The Denver Post


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 2, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are smearing Woodward, the newspaper, the managing editor, and the owner.
> 
> None of that is true.
> 
> You are reporting made up stuff.


The story is getting out right now:
UNCONFIRMED REPORTS SAY BOB WOODWARD IS OUT FROM WASHINGTON POST

Rumors are spreading like wildfire tonight, claiming that veteran Journalist Bob Woodward, made famous by his investigative journalism during the Watergate scandal which brought down President Richard Nixon, is OUT from his job as Assistant Editor of the Washington Post.

The rumors, which are still completely unconfirmed at this hour, say that Post Owner, Jeff Bezos, told Woodward he would not permit articles about Wikileaks revelations involving Hillary Clinton, because Bezos supports Clinton!  When Woodward allegedly demanded to be able to tell the American people the truth, he was allegedly fired.

Again, this is RUMOR and is not confirmed. 
More info as it becomes available . . . .

Superstation 95 reported this afternoon that they have confirmed it.  The Washington Post has refused to comment.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 2, 2016)

A week ago Woodward went on record about Clinton email server - wikileak scandal.  It does appear the this was one journalist who was not willing to be silenced:

Watergate's Bob Woodward: "Clinton Foundation Is Corrupt, It's A Scandal" | Zero Hedge

It's one thing for the right-wing press to accuse the Clinton foundation of cronyism, corruption, and scandal (especially if the facts, and internal admissions by affiliated employees, confirm as much) - it tends to be generally ignored by the broader, if left-leaning, media. But when the Watergate scandal's Bob Woodward, associate editor at the liberal Washington Post, says very much the same, Hillary Clinton's campaign has no choice but to notice. This is precisely what happened today when journalist Bob Woodward told a Fox News Sunday panel *that the Clinton Foundation is "corrupt" and that Hillary Clinton has not answered for it.*

Here, courtesy of RealClearPolitics, is the transcript of today's exchange:

*CHRIS WALLACE, FOX NEWS SUNDAY*: Then there are the allegations about the Clinton Foundation and pay to play, _which I asked Secretary Clinton about in the debate, and she turned into an attack on the Trump Foundation._

But, Bob, I want to go back to the conversation I was having with Robby Mook before. When -- when you see what seems to be clear evidence that Clinton Foundation donors were being treated differently than non-donors in terms of access, *when you see this new -- new revelations about the $12 million deal between Hillary Clinton, the foundation, and the king of Morocco, are voters right to be troubled by this*?

*BOB WOODWARD, THE WASHINGTON POST*: I -- *yes, it's a -- it’s corrupt. It's -- it’s a scandal*. *And she didn't answer your question at all. *And she turned to embrace the good work that the Clinton Foundation has done. And she has a case there. But the mixing of speech fees, the Clinton Foundation, and actions by the State Department, *which she ran, are all intertwined and it's corrupt*. You know, I mean, you can't just say it's unsavory*. But there's no formal investigation going on now, and there are outs that they have.*

*But the election isn't going to be decided on that*. I mean Karl was making the point about this, I'm not going to observe the result of the election. I mean that's -- that’s absurd. I mean it has no consequence. If Trump loses, they're not going to let him in the White House. He’s not going to have a transition team. And -- and to focus on that, I think, is wrong. I think the issue is, what's going to be the aftermath of this campaign.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 2, 2016)

Woodward Slams Clinton as ‘Corrupt’ for Mixing of Clinton Foundation and State Department Work

October 23, 2016 11:48 am

Veteran journalist Bob Woodward flatly called the actions of Hillary Clinton and the pay-to-play connections between the State Department and Clinton Foundation “corrupt” during a panel discussion on Fox News Sunday.

Clinton dodged questions at Wednesday night’s presidential debate about the special access to the State Department afforded to Clinton Foundation donors, pivoting to talking points about the organization’s charitable achievements.

The latest revelation from hacked emails release by WikiLeaks show that Clinton solicited a $12 million donation from the King of Morocco in return for keynoting a Clinton Global Initiative event, although she ultimately did not attend. In addition, emails have shown that donors to the Clinton Foundation were afforded more access to Clinton when she was secretary of state, and extra attention was afforded to “Friends of Bill’ in the aftermath of the 2010 Haiti earthquake.

“When you see what seems to be clear evidence that Clinton Foundation donors were being treated differently than non-donors in terms of access, when you see these new revelations about the $12 million deal between Hillary Clinton, the foundation and the King of Morocco, are voters right to be troubled by this?” host Chris Wallace asked.

“Yes. It’s corrupt,” Woodward said. “It’s a scandal, and she didn’t answer your question at all, and she turned to embrace the good work that the Clinton Foundation has done, and she has a case there. But the mixing of speech fees, the Clinton Foundation and actions by the State Department which she ran are all intertwined, and it’s corrupt. You can’t just say it’s unsavory, but there’s no formal investigation going on now, and there are outs that they have.”

_______________
What did the Washington Post expect Woodward to do?  Sit on his hands while the greatest breaking news story in American history went unreported?   Woodward is one of the finest investigative journalists of our time.  I cannot imagine him being kept from writing about this story.  Where are the Washington Post stories by Woodward about the Clinton email Wikileaks scandal?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 2, 2016)

unconfirmed reports by whom?  Nobody of relevance yet.

let us know when that happens.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 2, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> unconfirmed reports by whom?  Nobody of relevance yet.
> 
> let us know when that happens.


Let me know when Bob Woodward writes another article for the Washington Post and I'll retract my story as I am certain my news sources will.

 Bob Woodward hasn't written an article for the Washington Post since April 5, 2016.  His name is no where to be found in today's Washington Post articles:
Washington Post: Breaking News, World, US, DC News & Analysis

Looking at Mr. Woodward's article archive for the Washington Post, his last article was written on April 5, 2016.
Bob Woodward

Interesting timing. According to this news story Huma Abedin's interview with the FBI on April 5th, 2016 revealed an email sent on June 26, 2012 from Barack Obama, using an unnamed pseudonym, to Hillary Clinton on her private email server.

Was this the story that Bob Woodward was blocked from writing about? It just happens to coincide with the day he wrote his last article for the Washington Post. April 5, 2016.

White House Intervened To Suppress Hillary 'Secret Server' Scandal, Leaked Emails Reveal | Zero Hedge

What journalist would not write during the biggest presidential race in US history?  Why would an investigative journalist as big as Bob Woodward not write an article about the FBI interview with Huma Abedin on April 5th, 2016 which revealed a Wikileaks email discovery from June 26,2012 from Barack Obama, using an unnamed pseudonym to Hillary Clinton on her private email server? This is clear evidence that the president of the United States was communicating with Hillary Clinton on a private server.  Something he said he did not do. 

You can be sure Bob Woodward wanted to write the story and you can be equally sure that when the owner of Washington Post blocked him from doing so, he turned in his resignation.  Which is why his last story for the Washington Post coincides with the news of the FBI's interview with Huma Abedin.  April 5, 2016. 

This isn't rocket science.  THINK.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 2, 2016)

Dear, you don't set the standards of what is what.

Give us proof, convincing proof, that he has quit or been fired.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 2, 2016)

Bob Woodward Quits WP Over Clinton emails - Wikileaks : Breaking News Report

It comes as no surprise that one of the greatest journalists of our time, Bob Woodward, has decided to walk rather than to allow himself to be blocked from writing one of the biggest stories in US history. Amazon *CEO* Jeff Bezos is the new owner of the Washington Post and was Bob Woodward's boss. Bezos is a Hillary Clinton supporter. Jeff Bezos is also Hillary Clinton's partner in launching the Kindle Mobile Learning Initiative.

*Secretary Clinton to launch the Kindle Mobile Learning Initiative with Amazon CEO Jeff Bezos*
Notice to the Press

Office of the Spokesperson
Washington, DC
June 15, 2012

Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton and Amazon.com Founder and CEO Jeff Bezos will announce the global launch of the _Kindle Mobile Learning Initiative_ on June 20, 2012 at 11:00 a.m. in the Ben Franklin Room at the U.S. Department of State in Washington, D.C. This public-private partnership with Amazon.com and the U.S. government will create a global e-reader program that introduces aspects of U.S. society and culture directly to young people, students, and international audiences in new ways and expands English language learning opportunities worldwide.


Jeff Bezos | Still4Hill


----------



## boedicca (Nov 2, 2016)

Of course Bob Woodward is out of the Post.   He's been "disappeared" by not being allowed to cover real news.   He's spoken out about the Clinton Corruption on non-Bezos controlled new outlets, which likely pissed off The Boss even more.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 2, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Of course Bob Woodward is out of the Post.   He's been "disappeared" by not being allowed to cover real news.   He's spoken out about the Clinton Corruption on non-Bezos controlled new outlets, which likely pissed off The Boss even more.


Thank you, Boedicca, for stating the truth.  It is clear that the mainstream media who is in collusion with Hillary Clinton have kept the news about Woodward's departure from Washington Post out of the public eye.  

I am happy to see that Bob Woodward has been able to speak out about Hillary's corruption on media outlets that cannot be silenced by Hillary Clinton Supporter / Washington Post Owner Jeff Bezos.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 2, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are smearing Woodward, the newspaper, the managing editor, and the owner.
> 
> None of that is true.
> 
> You are reporting made up stuff.




How many Clinton-Soros bucks are you earning for posting your spam-spin?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 2, 2016)

You two wack job are not telling the truth.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 2, 2016)

Fakey - is your quota 50 posts per day, or is it set lower and you are into accelerators on your comp plan?


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 2, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Of course Bob Woodward is out of the Post.   He's been "disappeared" by not being allowed to cover real news.   He's spoken out about the Clinton Corruption on non-Bezos controlled new outlets, which likely pissed off The Boss even more.


As Hillary Clinton and her husband have a long history of threatening and intimidating people into silence, it wouldn't surprise me to learn that Mr. Woodward was threatened into silence about his resignation.   I'm sure after the election we'll find a front page story in the Washington Post announcing Mr. Woodward's departure.  When freedom of the press is gone, freedom is gone.  We're witnessing the end of freedom in America if Hillary Clinton gets away with fixing the outcome of this election.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 2, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Of course Bob Woodward is out of the Post.   He's been "disappeared" by not being allowed to cover real news.   He's spoken out about the Clinton Corruption on non-Bezos controlled new outlets, which likely pissed off The Boss even more.
> ...




A search of the Washington Post website yields that Woodward's last piece for BEZOS is from April 2016.

Bob Woodward

Yep, he's been "disappeared".


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 2, 2016)

Thank you for your input, Boedicca.  It may be that Woodward cannot speak up right now and that makes your comments all the more important.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 2, 2016)

It 'may be' this is conspiracy loony tunes.


----------



## DarkFury (Nov 2, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Dear, you don't set the standards of what is what.
> 
> Give us proof, convincing proof, that he has quit or been fired.


*OP/ED has a set standard of using opine which is hers to use if you read the forum this is under. 
On the other hand you are a known liar and troll in which case you have no standards, ethics or morals. *


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 2, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Dear, you don't set the standards of what is what.
> ...


I have every right to question her standards when she has no evidence for them except crazy talk.

Your flame attack is not wise.


----------



## DarkFury (Nov 2, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


*Not a flame, its fact.*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 2, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


Since you are merely giving your opinion, it is not fact.

All Mrs. M. is doing is giving her opinion, based on . . . nothing.

Woodward, I have been given good reason to believe, is seriously ill and is spending time with family.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 2, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Is that the excuse the criminal Clinton campaign is putting out there?  You need to find another boss. You're no longer in the gutter, you're underneath it.


----------



## defcon4 (Nov 2, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> There is no valid corroboration for Mrs. M.'s alt right fascist hit piece.


Perhaps you should control yourself. There is no need for your troll attacks unless you want to display your very low intelligence level. There were source citations in the Op-Ed but no source citations from you. Please quit attempting to derail the thread, even if you don't like the content. TIA


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 2, 2016)

[QUOTE="defcon4, post: 15710640, member: 53115"
Perhaps you should control yourself. There is no need for your troll attacks unless you want to display your very low intelligence level. There were source citations in the Op-Ed but no source citations from you. Please quit attempting to derail the thread, even if you don't like the content. TIA[/QUOTE]

Is it really fair to expect a 12-year old to exhibit greater self control?


----------

